# Anyone looking for a blues guitarist/singer in London?



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I just moved into the area and haven't done the cover thing in a long while but would like to get out and play a bit I think. If you're looking or know someone who is email me at [email protected]


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Needing some low-end for your blues thang?

I'm getting bored of my current band (though I'm not going to quit, we're just slowing down a bit) and I've never played the blues. Done new rock, classic rock, pop-rock, old & new style country, but never the blues. 

Let me know.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey JoB!

You're a different guy than the email I got today? Yeah, bass would be a good thing! Email me [email protected] if you haven't.


----------

